# opera port updated



## graudeejs (Aug 13, 2010)

Today www/opera was finally updated
This version  fixes vulnerability in previous version
As funny as it sounds after reading PRs related to Opera today I decided to test 10.61 on my desktop and used installer supplied by Opera

I was wondering why the smurf Opera has *USE_FPC=cairo* when you select GTK support  ?
Well I wanted to use QT anyway

you can configure Opera to use whatever toolkit you want
from Operas forum


> opera:config#FileSelector|DialogToolkit
> 0 = autodetect 2 = Gtk 3 = KDE 4 = X11
> (Don't worry about the missing '1')



For me X11 toolkit was crashing with no apparent reason

Good luck updating


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 13, 2010)

Currently doesn't look like I can select QT anyhow

EDIT:
if you're using opera with GTK, and you're sick of slow slidebar, I suggest switching to X11 toolkit (4).
It looks like opera from ports doesn't crash.... (maybe I was missing some dependencies earlier)

With X11 toolkit, sidebar works Extremely fast, compared to GTK


Also:
May I suggest you this Opera skin:
http://my.opera.com/community/customize/skins/info/?id=9261
awesome work


----------



## d_mon (Aug 13, 2010)

latest opera just was looking 4 but:


```
$ pkg_add -r opera
Error: Unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9-current/Latest/opera.tbz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9-current/Latest/opera.tbz' by URL
$ su
Password:
d# pkg_add -r opera
Error: Unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9-current/Latest/opera.tbz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9-current/Latest/opera.tbz' by URL
```

x(


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 13, 2010)

build from ports, you won't have to compile gazillion apps, and opera itself is binary already...
bty, in make config, I unselected all options....


----------



## d_mon (Aug 13, 2010)

don't follow u dude...

btw what happens with bsd? i wanna fireshit 4 beta 3 and to 'vary' no 4 bsd! eg http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all-beta.html


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 13, 2010)

d_mon said:
			
		

> don't follow u dude...


I mean installing port form ports is as fast as installing package [except building few dependencies]



			
				d_mon said:
			
		

> btw what happens with bsd?


???



			
				d_mon said:
			
		

> i wanna fireshit 4 beta 3 and to 'vary' no 4 bsd! eg http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all-beta.html



firefox was never available for download at mozilla.com for FreeBSD
You will have to wait till someone ports it or, you can do it yourself [but that's probably pretty hard]


----------



## Beastie (Aug 13, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> For me X11 toolkit was crashing with no apparent reason


I tried it (10.6x) like a month ago. I didn't upgrade GTK+ and kept Qt3 (from the older versions). I don't know if that was the cause but, depending on the toolkit I switched to, it kept crashing either when closing it or when getting an open/save dialog box.
IIRC the X11 toolkit's open/save dialog boxes are very minimalistic with no way to browse a directory tree.
I also noticed HTML5 videos (both from Opera's website and YouTube) weren't working at all, so I was fed up and removed it. I'll try it again when I upgrade everything.



			
				killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> if you're using opera with GTK, and you're sick of slow slidebar


I may be wrong, but I vaguely remember there's a "smooth scroll" option. It worked much better when I disabled it.


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 13, 2010)

Beastie said:
			
		

> I tried it (10.6x) like a month ago. I didn't upgrade GTK+ and kept Qt3 (from the older versions). I don't know if that was the cause but, depending on the toolkit I switched to, it kept crashing either when closing it or when getting an open/save dialog box.
> IIRC the X11 toolkit's open/save dialog boxes are very minimalistic with no way to browse a directory tree.
> I also noticed HTML5 videos (both from Opera's website and YouTube) weren't working at all, so I was fed up and removed it. I'll try it again when I upgrade everything.



actually when I downloaded Opera and installed manually. Html5 videos worked  when I installed port, they seam to not work any more  [But I don't really care atm]



			
				Beastie said:
			
		

> I may be wrong, but I vaguely remember there's a "smooth scroll" option. It worked much better when I disabled it.



Not not that.
I mean, when you want to open bookmarks slidebar for example.... with gtk it was slow as hell.
Yes, X11 open/save dialogs are pretty bad.... [worst of this kind]
However how much do you use open/save? I almost never use this.... and since I use console most of time, opening local html files in opere is as easy as`$ cd some/path; opera index.php`


----------



## roddierod (Aug 13, 2010)

Well my version of Opera 10.60 has been running fine since they day it came out, so I tried the port of 10.61 and everything if fine except it doesn't detect the flash plugin!


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 13, 2010)

roddierod said:
			
		

> Well my version of Opera 10.60 has been running fine since they day it came out, so I tried the port of 10.61 and everything if fine except it doesn't detect the flash plugin!



did you update www/opera-linuxplugins?


----------



## roddierod (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes. It picks up all the other plugins just not flash.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 13, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> build from ports, I unselected all options....



I built with ALL select options and it works (FreeBSD 8.0, KDE 4.4.5). I tried HTML5 on youtube and it doesn't works.

http://html5test.com/

show for my Opera (without linuxplugins):

```
Your browser scores
159
and 7 bonus points

out of a total of 300 points
```
http://hsivonen.iki.fi/test/moz/detect-html5-parser.html
It fail:


```
FAIL
CR not normalized to LF.
&lang; and &rang; mapped to wrong code points.
&ImaginaryI not supported.
&Kopf; not supported.
&notinva; not supported.
<? should start a bogus comment.
<![ should start a bogus comment.
Legacy <!-- escapes in textarea, take 1.
Legacy <!-- escapes in style, take 1.
Should have an implied children in <html>.
<col> should have implied <colgroup>.
<input> should have been foster-parented.
Foster-parenting should have created siblings.
Should have three children on the top level.
HTML nodes in wrong namespace.
SVG nodes in wrong namespace.
Bad nodeName for <svg>.
viewBox not case-corrected properly.
Should not have an attribute viewbox.
<svg> should have two children.
MathML nodes in wrong namespace.
Bad nodeName for <math>.
definitionURL not case-corrected properly.
Should not have an attribute definitionurl.
<math> should have two children.
CDATA section should create a text node.
```


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 14, 2010)

Makefile was updated 2 hours ago.... 
Now there are more options [It's still not available with portsnap, need to wait few hours, or fetch Makefile from CVS]


----------



## Oxyd (Aug 14, 2010)

I fetched the new flash plugin port, built it and it's still a no-go. Flash works in Firefox3 and it used to work in previous version of Opera.


----------



## Crabb (Aug 15, 2010)

I like a Opera 10.10 with qt3 and linuxplugins, damn to update this port


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 15, 2010)

I preffer x11 the only (small) problem is this


----------



## warudemaru (Aug 16, 2010)

flash was working great in 10.10, why it is broken again?:/ i can't understand it


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 16, 2010)

I really don't care  I haven't used flash since I migrated to FreeBSD 
And I don't feel need for it


----------



## d_mon (Aug 16, 2010)

how do u do?


----------



## anjar (Aug 17, 2010)

warudemaru said:
			
		

> flash was working great in 10.10, why it is broken again?:/ i can't understand it



There was an update to the port a few hours ago that should fix this. It's working fine for me now.


----------



## warudemaru (Aug 17, 2010)

Yes!! It's working again! Many thanks to opera port maintainers! 
And believe me I hate flash x( but so many sites do have their webs 100% flash now, not using it it's like not drinking beer or sth when fairly anybody does


----------

